# Lardy Seminar in GA Feb.



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Is anybody else going to the Lardy Basics/Transition seminar in GA in February? I got my acceptance as a handler last week. 

Steve


----------



## flatcreek (Jun 27, 2005)

I will be there as a handler also. Were you at the Advanced in July last year?


----------



## Tatyana (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm going also, as an observer.


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

I was in the advanced last year. I am bringing my 8 mo. old puppy to this one. 

I had the noisy black dog that Mike did the noise drill with on the last day.

I look foward to seeing you. 

Steve


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

It will be great to put some faces with names!


----------



## tjw_128 (Jul 26, 2003)

Sabireley said:


> Is anybody else going to the Lardy Basics/Transition seminar in GA in February? I got my acceptance as a handler last week.
> 
> Steve


You better bring that Lola puppy by to see her Mama!


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi Tara,

We will probably drive right down 95 past Savannah. After Lardy we are going to Orlando for a trade show. Maybe we will stop by on the way back. 

Lola has gotten pretty tall and has a fat otter tail like her momma. We call her Lone Lola because she likes to hang out by herself on the couch in the basement. I'll send you some pics.

Steve


----------



## Art Stoner (Nov 18, 2007)

Hi
I will be there as well as an observer with my new 10 week old (by then) puppy. He will be another choco boy!
Art


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

I bet Kristie will be there.

Jerry


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

I wished I could do both Lardy and Rorem's workshop but I'm limited to 1 workshop a year. I have already registered for Dave Rorem workshop this year as an observer. Somehow work is always getting in a way of what I really want to do for my pup.  I think I need to get a better sugar mama that could support my vice.  However, I will definitely go next year to Lardy's workshop. 

Angelo


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

I'll be there as a handler! This is my first seminar and I am very excited. I will be bringing my 14 mo. old girl.

Patti
________
Buy Vaporizer


----------



## Tatyana (Nov 6, 2007)

Is there a place around the seminar location where I can buy a chair? I'm flying in, so I won't be flying in with a chair.


----------



## flatcreek (Jun 27, 2005)

I am driving and would be happy to throw some extra chairs in the truck for anybody needing one.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

Tatyana said:


> Is there a place around the seminar location where I can buy a chair? I'm flying in, so I won't be flying in with a chair.


there's a walmart near the hotels you all will stay at. not sure what they'll have in stock. There's also a big lots, i think a kmart, a tractor supply... so between those places, you shouldn't have a problem.

there's also kevins and staffords... it'll be a NICE chair, but great places to shop if you have time!


----------



## Ron Wilson (Apr 29, 2004)

I'm driving as well and will throw a couple extra in my truck. I'm pretty sure I've got a couple extra coolers I could bring if anyone needs to borrow.


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

I will throw in some chairs also. I am bringing my travel trailer and have some extras stowed in it.

Steve


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

Kristie, are you going? I would love to meet you! Have heard so much about you

I'll be driving as well, won't have a ton of extra room since I am traveling with another person, but will be glad to throw in any last minute extras that may be needed...

It will be nice to meet all of you and put faces (and dogs) with names. I am new to all of this....and am really looking forward to going!

To any of you who have attended Lardy seminar's before...would love to hear any words of wisdom you might want to pass along;-)

Patti
________
B-series (international)


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

I went 5 years ago. I should have gone 10 years ago.

An exciting week and Mike is a good teacher. You will learn alot and it's well worth the money and time.


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Anybody else camping out? I looks like the only place to stay in an RV is the Sugar Mill Plantation Campground. Apparently, lots of dog people stay there. It sounds like they have plenty of spots for that week. There is another one that is right in Thomasville, but I was advised to steer clear and drive the extra distance.

Steve


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

I just found out that there is an observer's place open if I want to attend -- I've posted this on separate thread too -- but really not sure if I'd be better to go to Advanced seminar or this one on Basics/Transition -- Maxx has been through Basics and well into Transition -- never really had chance to work with pro who trained Maxx before I picked him up or since -- so have been using Mike's DVDs as guidelines as I continue to train Maxx myself -- we're going into Qualifying this year -- still having trouble getting handle (literally) on cold blinds -- so will I get enough from this seminar to be able to benefit Maxx's training ???? -- just looking for opinions -- it would be great to meet other RTFers there -- Maxx would be with me but can't "work" him during seminar -- plan to be south on business then any way


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

By the way I'm driving down to the seminar -- know some of you are flying in -- or might need ride -- if I can help out in any way please let me know


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

I'll be travelling I-75 from Detroit down


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

All you guys and gals going to the seminar please give Grady and Louie a pat on the head, I haven't seen them in 5 weeks and to say we are missing them is a understatement!!!!!
Hope to get away from work and run a trial in the next month!!! I'm happy they are there it was like 22 here this morning and in the teens a couple days this week. Grady likes a deep scratch on his back and Louie loves any attention he gets!!!!
CB


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

Chad Baker said:


> Hope to get away from work and run a trial in the next month!!! I'm happy they are there it was like 22 here this morning and in the teens a couple days this week. CB


Exactly why I'm glad I'm going -- just while ago I was out with a group ON SNOWSHOES checking wood duck boxes -- snow and MORE SNOW -- -10 to -20 degrees Celsius outside (about -4 to 14 degrees F but sounds colder in Celsius doesn't it) -- please I can't wait to get to Georgia


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

By the way I'm still going down I-75 -- leaving Tuesday morning or Monday afternoon -- (prefer Tuesday because of holiday traffic on both sides of border) -- anyone interested in sharing ride with Mad Canuck and sidekick BLM Maxx let me know


----------

